
Companies Use Borrowed Billions to Buy Back Stock, Not to Invest - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-08/companies-use-borrowed-billions-to-buy-back-stock-not-to-invest
======
nabla9
SP500 price/sales ratio is at the same level as it was last time during dot-
com-bubble. The aftermath between 2000 and 2009 was the all-time worst decade
for SP500. Total ROI -9 percent, worse than during the 1930s Great Depression.

Combine debt-for-buybacks with the shadow margins and there is potential for
quick crash.

------
dmt314159
similarly with Trump's tax cuts which largely did not end up in pay rises or
investment.

